# My humble collection.



## Scuderia (Jun 17, 2010)

*My humble collection. ( Picture Heavy )*

I’ve caught the flashaholic bug about 10 years back when the Maglite was the only “quality” torchlight made known to me. I started collecting solitaires, AAA, AA, C and D sized Mags. Basically that’s all that I did, all stock no modifications. My passion for flashlights “dimmed” when there were no other better lights for me to look forward to. I turned my focus to photography and mountain biking, which sucked up most of my disposable cash. 

Then it all restarted with a harmless Quark mini. No other thoughts for it besides having an EDC in my work pants to help me look for stocks in a dark storeroom. (Btw, I’m in the retail trade) I was blown away by the brightness of the current LED development; so it’s all downhill from there. I’m in so deep that my other half suggests that I go see a shrink.:ironic:

Now I’m actively doing night trail riding, hunting and fishing and I can never have enough lights. I hope you guys won’t mind me sharing my humble collection so far.

*Something new to the collection*

Spark Headlamp ST6- 360CW







Some ITP EOS A3 added to the keychain light group






Lumapower VX Ultra with Turboforce Head






Lumintop Terminator TD 15 






My first Surefire 6P Led











My first TI Light 4Sevens Preon 2.
The battery tube was badly scratched out of the box. I matte the finish with a 3M pad






Sunwayman M10V TI






Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 2






Solarforce M8






Catapult V3






Group Shot of All three 







The light that started it all.



































































































And the light that meant the most to me. Cos its the exact replica of the torch my grandfather used in his tuck shop during the 60s






Group Shot of all my big boys








These two arrived when I was away.

Fenix LD15






Fenix PD30 R4





































Group Shot of the Solarforces







Fully Charged










My Ghost Busters ( Sorry for the poor and distracting background. )






Removed the shoulder strap rings from the SR bros. 







My new toys

L2P with Solarforce SST50 drop in











Jetbeam Raptor 1 and 2












The Raptor Family







Budget SS lights

Spiderfire X-07 with DX P7 drop in











Aurora SH 290 with Solarforce R5 drop in











Ultrafire C3 with 14500






Some Clones on 10440. 






Sunwayman family














































Some close up shots of the Sunwaymans


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 17, 2010)

Humble

You got nice pictures and the big bad SR90. That thing makes 1480ish OTF lumens with over 95k lux at 1 meter..tested by me.


The throw on those TK40's is really awesome too, but once you see that SR90 it ruins the surprise.

No Malkoff? :mecry:


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 17, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> And the light that meant the most to me. Cos its the exact replica of the torch my grandfather used in his tuck shop during the 60s


 
I am curious about your vintage light. Is that the switch on the side, and how does that work? Most older lights had the typical slider switch, and that one does not look like one of those.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabulous collection, I would say you are well on your way.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 17, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> Humble
> 
> You got nice pictures and the big bad SR90. That thing makes 1480ish OTF lumens with over 95k lux at 1 meter..tested by me.
> 
> ...



Thanks BigC. You're right. Once you switch on the SR90, everything else seems.... less bright..


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 17, 2010)

Backpacker Light said:


> I am curious about your vintage light. Is that the switch on the side, and how does that work? Most older lights had the typical slider switch, and that one does not look like one of those.



There isn't any switch!!! I got this from a hotel in Sapporo after persuading the front office manager to sell it to me. Its a emergency light that they store under the bedside table. It has a slot at the battery tube for a spacer instead.


----------



## lisantica (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice collection!
I like your lanyards too  Especially the one on the SR90, I just received my SR90 today, love it!

Lisa


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 18, 2010)

F250XLT said:


> Fabulous collection, I would say you are well on your way.



Thanks. Yes, I'm well on my way to clear my savings acc.. :sigh:



lisantica said:


> Nice collection!
> I like your lanyards too  Especially the one on the SR90, I just received my SR90 today, love it!
> 
> Lisa



Thanks Lisa. Stormdrane's blog helped me a lot in the making of the lanyards. I'm also big fan of your collection. Impressive. :twothumbs


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful pics there Scuderia. I think I like the replica the most. :twothumbs


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice collection you have and great photos too. Love that big *** SR90. :thumbsup:.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 18, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Beautiful pics there Scuderia. I think I like the replica the most. :twothumbs





don.gwapo said:


> Very nice collection you have and great photos too. Love that big *** SR90. :thumbsup:.



Maraming salamat po  Hope I spelled that correctly.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 18, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Maraming salamat po  Hope I spelled that correctly.


 
Walang anuman. That was perfect. :wave:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Nice! :twothumbs How do you like the RGB? I've toyed around with the idea of picking one up...


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



scout24 said:


> Nice! :twothumbs How do you like the RGB? I've toyed around with the idea of picking one up...



Sorry for the late reply, just came back from a fishing trip. the RGB is mostly for play, currently I have no real use for it. Initially it was used in my hog hunting trips, but they wasn't any throw. It just illuminated an area of approx 15-20ft in front of me, so i retired it. If you need a colored flood light, this is it.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Got my RRT 3 yesterday.:twothumbs Please refer to OP last pic


----------



## garilla (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Scuderia that is a nice collection


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



garilla said:


> Scuderia that is a nice collection



Hi Garilla, Thanks for the compliments. Added one more to my collection. 3nd last pic, opening post.


----------



## lisantica (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Wow! I love your big boys shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

glitch


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



lisantica said:


> Wow! I love your big boys shot :thumbsup:



Thanks Lisa. Trying to get a better group shot. But first, I need a bigger muslin.


----------



## frosty (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Nice collection and classy pics.


----------



## Cuso (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Scuderia , your pictures = awesome. Nice skills...


----------



## ninemm (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



Cuso said:


> Scuderia , your pictures = awesome. Nice skills...



I was thinking the same thing. Nice pics and lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



Scuderia said:


> Sorry for the late reply, just came back from a fishing trip. the RGB is mostly for play, currently I have no real use for it. Initially it was used in my hog hunting trips, but they wasn't any throw. It just illuminated an area of approx 15-20ft in front of me, so i retired it. If you need a colored flood light, this is it.


Yeah I've noticed that as I've been looking in to this light recently. I'd love to have something like it but as considering it would be living in my camera bag mostly, AAs are a must. I'm not throwing in any additional types of batteries from what I already carry.

To be honest I don't understand why it needs the CR123s, the standalone heads aren't in regulation under 3.5V but if it's only driving one of the dies at a time... it shouldn't need such a high voltage I figured!


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



frosty said:


> Nice collection and classy pics.





Cuso said:


> Scuderia , your pictures = awesome. Nice skills...





ninemm said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Nice pics and lights. :thumbsup:



You guys are making me blush. :laughing: Thanks for all the compliments. I'm just a amateur.


----------



## solveitstore (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

That Jetbeam has me lusting. Egads. 1200 lumens of awesome.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



solveitstore said:


> That Jetbeam has me lusting. Egads. 1200 lumens of awesome.



+1. Its really bright.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

great pics! those group shots are very helpful too.

the design of the tk45 is looking more interesting. im kinda liking it the more i see it.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



skyfire said:


> great pics! those group shots are very helpful too.
> 
> the design of the tk45 is looking more interesting. im kinda liking it the more i see it.



Thanks.

The TK45 is like a marmite situation. Some love, some hate. I love marmite.


----------



## Vesper (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Wow! Nice. I also really like your orange replica light. Reminds me of the lights kicking around Grandpa's house when I was a young'n.


----------



## Scuderia (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*



Vesper said:


> Wow! Nice. I also really like your orange replica light. Reminds me of the lights kicking around Grandpa's house when I was a young'n.



Thanks, the replica is sitting on my grandpa's shrine of remembrance. I get mixed feelings every time is see it at my parent's house.


----------



## Scuderia (Aug 14, 2010)

Added 3 new lights at the OP. Not too good for my wallet.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 14, 2010)

When I grow up I wanna be just like you. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf (Aug 14, 2010)

You've got so many good ones !


----------



## Scuderia (Aug 14, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like you. :twothumbs


 Don't grow up. Its the little boy in me that made me do this. Currently my 15 month old daughter wants me to play lights with her every night. She will always take my cheapo Arokay with Fenix diffuser cone and we'll switch off all the lights in the house. Its never too young to be a flashaholic. BTW, she just found out how to switch modes!!! You can just imagine the look on her mother's face. :naughty:





octaf said:


> You've got so many good ones !



i'm still saving up for the great ones!!!


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 14, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Don't grow up. Its the little boy in me that made me do this. Currently my 15 month old daughter wants me to play lights with her every night. She will always take my cheapo Arokay with Fenix diffuser cone and we'll switch off all the lights in the house. Its never too young to be a flashaholic. BTW, she just found out how to switch modes!!! You can just imagine the look on her mother's face. :naughty:


 
A 15 month old flashaholic......COOL. My neice and nephews were here on vacation this past summer and I gave them all flashlights. The 2 older ones were not too impressed but my 3 yr. old nephew thought it was the greatest gift of all time. He played with it all day but at night was when he really loved it. He looked forward to our nightly walks or even just playing around in the back yard at night. 

Everytime I talk to him on the phone, he always asks me for the 'big light' which is my tk40. I told him that when he gets older that it will be his plus I'll be sending him the ones I don't use anymore as I'm buying newer ones.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 15, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> I



What are these lights? Could you give us some details please, they are very nice!


----------



## Bachac88 (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate when people say their collection is humble when it is fabulous.:sigh:
I get ready to laugh then am stumped by my own modest collection.


----------



## applevision (Aug 15, 2010)

Stunning collection!

I'm always interested in impressions from folks who have handled multiple lights... Of your big boys, the SR90 sounds like the king, but between the TK40, TK45, JetBeam RRT-3, ThruNite Catapult, and maybe the Maelstrom G5... what are your thoughts? Oh well, maybe too big a question, especially for this thread, but it'd be cool to hear your thoughts, even just a line or two about each... or even just your favorite things about them... or your favorite of all... if there can be such a thing!:thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice collection Scuderia! 

But I don't think it's humble at all; it's a great collection actually!


----------



## Scuderia (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry for the very late reply, just came back to civilization 2 hours ago. I missed CPF.



fishinfool said:


> A 15 month old flashaholic......COOL. My neice and nephews were here on vacation this past summer and I gave them all flashlights. The 2 older ones were not too impressed but my 3 yr. old nephew thought it was the greatest gift of all time. He played with it all day but at night was when he really loved it. He looked forward to our nightly walks or even just playing around in the back yard at night.
> 
> Everytime I talk to him on the phone, he always asks me for the 'big light' which is my tk40. I told him that when he gets older that it will be his plus I'll be sending him the ones I don't use anymore as I'm buying newer ones.



:twothumbs You've got a very lucky nephew. Can I be your nephew too? :naughty:



Henk_Lu said:


> What are these lights? Could you give us some details please, they are very nice!



They are budget lights from DX. 
Top photo left :TrustFire XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AAA/1*10440) SKU:24291

Top photo right: Stylish Fighter Cree Q2 Copper Flashlight (CR123A) SKU:5438

Bottom photo left: Aurora SH-032 Stainless Steel Cree Q3-WC 5-Mode 160-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*18650) SKU: 32564

Bottom photo right: Aurora SH-034 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC 220-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*16340) SKU: 33811





Bachac88 said:


> I hate when people say their collection is humble when it is fabulous.:sigh:
> I get ready to laugh then am stumped by my own modest collection.








applevision said:


> Stunning collection!
> 
> I'm always interested in impressions from folks who have handled multiple lights... Of your big boys, the SR90 sounds like the king, but between the TK40, TK45, JetBeam RRT-3, ThruNite Catapult, and maybe the Maelstrom G5... what are your thoughts? Oh well, maybe too big a question, especially for this thread, but it'd be cool to hear your thoughts, even just a line or two about each... or even just your favorite things about them... or your favorite of all... if there can be such a thing!:thumbsup:



Wow, I'll try to answer the best I can. 

My passion for big lights started when I went hunting for big game approx 8 years ago. The only spotlights available during those days were krypton bulbs powered. They were dim and the beams they produce were horrible. I stopped buying off the shelf spotlights ever since. I depended on mag D cells in most of my hunts till recently.

My first thrower was the Catapult V1. It’s still one of my most carried flashlights when I'm off for a few days in the tropical rainforest. Not as a main, but mostly for backup. It’s still one of the best throwers in its class IMO, but the run time in high is not sufficient if I were to spend a few nights in. 

I need a main light with longer run time producing the same output as the Cat V1, that’s when I got the SR90. It’s a big boy, but comparing it to my buddy's Maxabeam, I prefer to shoulder the SR90 at any given time. It’s a very powerful thrower, the beam cuts through the thick foliage high up in the canopy, for spotting flying foxes and primates. During my last hunting trip with the SR90, it managed to go for a swim in a 3ft deep stream. The clip from the shoulder strap manages to unhook itself when we were crossing. The light plunged in head first, while still switched on. I thought it’s a goner as the head was very warm due to the long operating time. Fearing a cracked lens or a water filled battery tube, I fished out the light, still switched on with vapours coming out from the heat sink area!! From now on, I’m wrapping the clip with duct tape to prevent it from coming off again. 
Generally, the Fenixes covers a wide range of activity. From sea to summit they follow me to areas where there isn’t any recharging possibility. The TK 40 has been to the villages in Cambodia and deep forests in Borneo. I’ve just came back from a 2 week long volunteer work for our church in Borneo, where we help build houses and bridges for the poor villagers there. They have more than enough power to go spear fishing in the river and creeks at night and they can take one hell of an abuse as you have already read in CPF. I prefer the handling of the TK45 in situations like this due to the sidewinder switch, as I do not have to do the overhand grip which is tiring after a while with a torch this size. 
I do MilSim airsoft occasionally. We usually start at dusk that’s where the rest of the lights come into play. From abandoned warehouses to manmade mazes, the raptor 3 on low helps me move around in the warehouses but it’s still too bright to avoid getting spotted. During ambush, I can set the torch to max by feel with ring adjuster while turned off, which is perfect for creating the “deer in the headlights” look on your opponent’s face, but at the expense of giving away your position. Never try it in real life combat. Ha-ha. I’ve yet to put the Maelstrom G5 in action, maybe the next game. 

Not all my lights are used for what's it's intended. Don't blame me, I'm just a flashlight junkie.:twothumbs

While I’m away, two lights landed on my study table. Will try to take a good picture soon. 

Cheers

Sorry for the long blah blah blah post. Hope that I didn't bore you guys to death.



Swedpat said:


> Nice collection Scuderia!
> 
> But I don't think it's humble at all; it's a great collection actually!



Thanks


----------



## applevision (Aug 25, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Sorry for the very late reply, just came back to civilization 2 hours ago. I missed CPF.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you! Awesome adventures, too!


----------



## Scuderia (Aug 26, 2010)

Added a few more pics to the end of the OP. Got myself a LD15 and PD30 and did a one to one exchange for my Icon Rogue 2 cos the driver went  with 2X Eneloops. Can't figure out what's the problem, but the distributor gave me a new piece with no questions asked. :thumbsup: Been trying to find an antidote for the flashlight virus, but the virus is strong.... :help: anyone?


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 19, 2010)

Added some Solarforce pics in the OP


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice pics of a very nice collection! :twothumbs


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 23, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Very nice pics of a very nice collection! :twothumbs




Thanks for the compliments. Something just landed on my front door today.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Something just landed on my front door this today.


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 24, 2010)

Added the thing that landed on my door step at the end of the OP.


Still finding a good back ground to take a group shot. Sorry for the poor pics


----------



## Dioni (Sep 24, 2010)

Scuderia said:


> Added the thing that landed on my door step at the end of the OP.
> 
> 
> Still finding a good back ground to take a group shot. Sorry for the poor pics


 
Very nice!!!

PS: "Sorry for the poor pics"??? 
Your pics are perfect.


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome collection.:twothumbs


----------



## billcushman (Sep 26, 2010)

Fabulous collection of some very fine lights. 

Which ones are your favorites?


----------



## Scuderia (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Sorry for the late reply, been really busy at work preparing for the coming X'mas promotions. 



Dioni said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> PS: "Sorry for the poor pics"???
> Your pics are perfect.



Thanks. Maybe I'm just being too meticulous. 



Watts Up! said:


> Awesome collection.:twothumbs



Thanks!!!! 



billcushman said:


> Fabulous collection of some very fine lights.
> 
> Which ones are your favorites?




Thank you. I've got a few favorites. :laughing:

EDC = Most of the Quark single cells.

Hiking= The Fenix TK Series. I rotate between the TK40 and TK45. They also go deep sea and spear fishing with me due to their waterproofing. 

Hunting/ Fishing = Olight's SR series. 

Night time airsoft games = Olight M20 or Maelstrom G5 

The rest of the lights gets to ride in my day-pack occasionally and some stashed away in my BOB.

I'll be bringing the SR91 for its first hunting trip this weekend. Will update upon return.


----------



## Scuderia (Oct 3, 2010)

Updates on the SR91 after the hunting trip yesterday. 
LOVING IT!!!!! 

The smaller head really makes a lot of difference in long hikes. To be honest, I never fired a single shot, cos i'm more than glad to be the torch bearer. Based on rough estimation,I can safely say the run time on my copy is a least 2X longer than my SR90. Despite members claiming the short run time on the battery pack, I might have gotten the under driven version thus the extended run time.

Bottom line, I've not regretted getting both the SR 90 and 91 from Olight.

I've removed the rings from both of them. I prefer them that way. 
Updated pics in Opening post. 

Cheers


----------



## Ishango (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds really good. Being the bearer of the light is already a great feeling. I think I know what you mean.


----------



## Scuderia (Oct 31, 2010)

Got myself some new lights. Finally managed to complete my Raptor collection for now. Updated pics at the end of the opening post.


----------



## Scuderia (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: My humble collection. (Added some pics)*

Reposted some pics that were lost in the crash.


----------



## Scuderia (Apr 1, 2011)

Added a few pictures of my new toys at the opening post. Got my first taste if TI lights. :devil:

And I got my first Surefire 6P at a bargain from our local dealer. :naughty:

I got into a spending frenzy when CPF was down. I must behave from now on.


----------



## bla2000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice collection and great photos.


----------



## Scuderia (Apr 2, 2011)

bla2000 said:


> Nice collection and great photos.


 
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Aaron123 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice collections


----------

